# Community African Cichlids



## Gekko (Feb 22, 2013)

I currently have a community tank setup with the following:
1 Electric Yellow Lab (female)
1 Yellow Finned Acei (I think female)
1 Peacock - aulonocara jacobfreibergi (I think female)

I was thinking of adding an Afra - would that go well? Are there other peaceful cichlids that could work?

And what about Spotted African Leaf Fish - could I add one of those with these types of fish?

Thanks!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!

What are the dimensions of your tank, this info will be helpful to give you advice?

Also, how long has this tank been setup and do you know what the water parameters are?


----------



## Gekko (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, Dee!

It is a 35 gallon tank but I hope to be upgrading to a 55 gallon this summer.

The tank has been running for years but only recently have I begun to switch from a semi-agressive tank to an African cichlid tank. The yellow lab was added about 9 months ago and the acei and peacock about 3 months ago.

If by water parameters you mean ph I try to keep it at about 8.0

Thanks!


----------



## benzenering (Oct 4, 2012)

Water parameters = ammonia, nitrite, nitrate


----------



## Gekko (Feb 22, 2013)

I try to keep all 3 as close to zero as possible. I get it tested at my local fish store on a regular basis and have never had any issues. I'm good at doing water changes and keeping it in good condition.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nitrate should not be zero in a tank that is cycled. I'd wait until you get the 55G to change anything. If you are going with one of each and want to keep the females you already have...you want to continue with the female theme in the 55G.


----------



## Gekko (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry, I thought zero was the goal - I just know that the store tells me my levels are fine - I'll ask them for specifics next time.

So once I have the 55 gallon would a female Afra do well with these fish? I guess I'm hoping someone can tell me some other more peaceful cichlids that would go well with these?

And I still have a question if the Spotted African Leaf Fish would do ok with these types of cichlids?

Thanks!


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Gekko said:


> Sorry, I thought zero was the goal - I just know that the store tells me my levels are fine - I'll ask them for specifics next time.
> 
> So once I have the 55 gallon would a female Afra do well with these fish? I guess I'm hoping someone can tell me some other more peaceful cichlids that would go well with these?
> 
> ...


try this stock 
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)
Sunshine Peacock
Otopharynx lithobates 
Placidochromis electra 
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well since Gekko has a peacock female already...he would have to go with females of all these and that would not be a very colorful tank.

I have never read anything about keeping the leaf fish with Malawi.


----------



## Gekko (Feb 22, 2013)

I could trade in the female peacock if she won't be happy with the other fish.

I've since added the Cynotilapia Afra to the tank and all seems well for now.

Also, I've heard with Demasoni you need either 1 or at least 12 - do you think 1 of these would do well in this tank or are they too aggressive?

Thanks!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like you're getting your fish from one of the big chain stores? If so, you can never be sure of what you're buying, especially whatever comes out of their 'afra' tank. What are the tank dimensions? Are you getting the 55? An acei can get up to an impressive 7" and will be cramped at best in a 55 gallon.

I guess you need to decide what you're really shooting for with your tank. If peaceful africans, then I would get the 55 setup and cycled, return everything but the labidochromis, add more labs and 2 other mbuna cichlid species. Iodotropheus sprengerae ''Rusty'', Cynotilapia afra (Cobue), Pseudotropheus socolofi come to mind.


----------



## Gekko (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion of the socolofi - I now definitely want to add one of those once I upgrade to the new 55 gallon tank. I'm also going to re-home the peacock. That will give me:

1 yellow lab
1 acei
1 cynotilapia afra (not sure of exact species but based on pics on this site I would say chinuni)
1 demasoni
1 socolofi

Does this combination seem ok?

If so, what other species might do well (I'm hoping for 1 each of different species)? I know Rustys and Zebras should be good candidates, but I'm concerned about breeding with the yellow lab...

I had thought about a Maingano but after reading more about them have decided they are probably too aggressive. Maybe some other dwarf mbunas? Any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since they are all male (that is required to have peace in a tank with one of each species) you will not have to worry about breeding. Be sure to wait until you have the 55G to add any of these. I'd try rusty, red zebra and maingano and I'd stop at 8 fish.


----------



## Gekko (Feb 22, 2013)

Well one of the reasons I'm going for peaceful Mbuna is to avoid the male/female issue (and most if not all of my fish are already female).

They seem very peaceful so far - do you think they will get more aggressive later?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your afra is colored it is likely a male. Having a lone female in a male tank, or having a lone male in a female tank will cause problems when they start spawning. Depending on how old they were when you got them it could take 6-12 months to show up.

Peaceful mbuna will not be peaceful if you have one of each and mix genders.

Also demasoni, socolofi and zebra are not known to be peaceful mbuna.


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

You said you went from a semi aggressive to an African cichlid tank. You do know that just because they are a more peaceful cichlid still comes with the aggressive warning label right? If you are going to do the 1 of each species then I would recommend doing it right the fest time instead f the impulse buying of the big chain stores. Sit down, look at sizes of tanks, filtration, the amount of rock that is a must for these kind of fish. Yellow labs along with every species you have already can be a bully even by themselves. Also when it comes to local fish stores (lfs) you have to be able to take everything they say with a grain of salt because most are just out for that sale and when they see that inexperienced person, they can lie through their teeth. You also need to get your own water testing kit, not the little sticks because they are worthless. API has a decently cheap water testing kit sold at most fish stores.

I'm not to familiar with the leaf fish but if its not a rift lake fish then I'm going to say it needs different water than the cichlids you have. Cichlids should be in rocky, hard water while the leaf fish will be in softer water with tons of woods and vegetation. This is one reason you need to go get a water kit figure out what kind of water you have.


----------

